

My post got to the front page of Digg yesterday, here's how much money I made - mixmax
http://www.geek-juice.net/2010/07/my-post-got-to-front-page-of-digg.html

======
theprodigy
I think the best way to make money blogging NOW is to get a lot of readers and
become an expert around a specific topic. Then go around and get paid for
speaking engagements.

